# Pro Keepers' Lobby



## shiva&kaa123 (Jul 20, 2007)

Woohoo! Just joined the PKL and I would strongly suggest anybody who wants to keep the hobby alive should do so too. 
I have one question though, how do I put the little advert in my sig?
Cheers!
Ben


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

I take it you'd like to put the PKL animated banner in your signature?

First, you need to download it to your computer (right-click on my signature file, then select "Save picture as").

Then you need to upload it to your own hosting. I suggest Photobucket or my own personal favourite, TinyPic - Share The Experience!™ - follow the directions on screen and copy the website address to the picture it gives you.

Then go into your "User CP" to add the image to your signature with the following code (but take out the * symbols!):
[*url=http://www.prokeeperslobby.com][*img]image link goes here[*/img][*/url]

This will add the banner to your signature, with a link to the Pro Keepers Lobby website.


----------



## shiva&kaa123 (Jul 20, 2007)

Thanks!
Ben


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

you didnt put the code you were given did you? 
or you can do what slow old me did and go back into your sig, click on the banner, then click on the "insert link" icon, which looks liek this 









and type in the address to link to there.


----------

